# General Husbandry and Supplies > DIY Forum >  My DIY bookcase/ enclosure Project

## Firemaniv

For sometime now I have wanted to upgrade the enclosure that I house my BP in for a number or reasons. I finally have been able to start the project after paying off some bills and having some money to do it.

http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showt...15#post2212315 Here is a link to my current. I was able to set it up to maintain humidity/ heat well for a converted aquarium but the light hood that provides light and heat is a  pain to maintain because it is getting harder to find the bulbs that it takes. They are also expensive. That and my BP has grown are the two main reasons to get something new. I also wanted to build my own so I have been on here, YouTube, and the internet researching the info I needed to build the new enclosure.

The new setup will be a modular bookcase/ enclosure. I made it modular due to weight and size. I can also add to it or change it around. My internal measurements are 5'x2'x18". The 3 sections are made of out 4, 8'x4' sheets of melamine. Home depot cut them for me. I would suggest if you get the sheets of melamine, cut it yourself. Home Depot got one section right and the other 2 are shorter by the saw blade width.

My enclosure will be regulated by a herpstat 2 that will control a UTH and a Pro Product heat panel. I have a led light bar for daytime lighting. I have sliding plexiglass doors that I can remove  to make it easier when cleaning the enclosure.

Here is a picture of the completed base modular section.


Second section almost completed.


Enclosure section under construction:



I have also been filming a video of the construction. I finished the enclosure section last night and have the sections all stacked together but I did not get a picture of it all yet. All that I have left is to prep and paint because the wife and I don't want a melamine white piece of furniture in the living room. I am also planning on a base section so that the bottom shelf is not directly sitting on the floor.

So far it has been a fun project to work on.

----------


## Firemaniv

All the sections stacked.

Sent from my LG-V500 using Tapatalk

----------


## Firemaniv

I have built the base. The pins to hold the sections in place are installed and so is the led light system that will be the night lights.  Besides a few minor thinvs, painting it is all that is left before the tenant can move in.


Blue 

Red 

Sent from my LG-V500 using Tapatalk

----------

_Mr. Misha_ (02-26-2014),SideShowMom (07-29-2014),_The Golem_ (11-09-2014)

----------


## Firemaniv

Well it's done. I had to hurry up and get it done because my last night heat bulb went out. It has for the most part tuned out like I hoped it would. I also uploaded the video about building it. 
DIY Bookcase/ Reptile enclosure:
http://youtu.be/oMPXtw0vO1Q



Sent from my LG-V500 using Tapatalk

----------

j94712 (03-16-2014),_PhoenixGate_ (04-22-2016),SideShowMom (07-29-2014)

----------


## Firemaniv

The penthouse is now complete with 3 bedrooms. My reptile basics hides finally made it.


Sent from my LG-V500 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tarzan152

Wow!  You rock..  that looks great..  congrats..  

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk

----------

_Firemaniv_ (03-24-2014)

----------


## Twitchy

Wow!! thats awesome! about how much did it cost to build?

----------


## lilnash0

Did you waterproof the melamine somehow? The urine would cause mold to grow?

Sent from my RM-878_nam_usa_100 using Tapatalk

----------


## Firemaniv

I sealed the joints and any exposed part with silicone. I used 100% silicone that does not contain any of the anti midew chemicals. It is the kind that you would also use for an aquarium.

The melamine is water resistant/ proof. I would think you would not want standing water on it for a long period of time though. The wood part that makes up the core is not and swells if it get wet. So you want to seal any exposed edges. 

I used a good layer of substrate as well but i have seen in youtube videos of people with large snakes only having newspaper in a diy melamine enclosure.  Both are preferance and also how much of a mess your snake makes such as if it spills it water bowl, etc.

Let me know if this helps answer your question.

Sent from my LG-V500 using Tapatalk

----------


## Firemaniv

I have recieved many questions how exactly i made my tracks and sliding doors on the enclosure so i make a new video just about the doors.
DIY sliding doors and track for reptile enclosure.: http://youtu.be/nhelAeKaulY

Sent from my LG-V500 using Tapatalk

----------


## Firemaniv

> Wow!! thats awesome! about how much did it cost to build?


I just saw your post. Due to the size and my design i have about $200-300 in the building materials and lighting. With everything to include the heat panel, herpstat II and other stuff. I have around $600 or so in the whole project.  I don't know if that would be considered expensive or not but it is muti-use, looks good in the room, and has made maintaining my bp easier.

Sent from my LG-V500 using Tapatalk

----------


## Morris Reese

> I have recieved many questions how exactly i made my tracks and sliding doors on the enclosure so i make a new video just about the doors.
> DIY sliding doors and track for reptile enclosure.: http://youtu.be/nhelAeKaulY
> 
> Sent from my LG-V500 using Tapatalk


Very nice......AND helpful!!!
Thanks for sharing! I was looking at the expensive track systems that were going to cost more than the enclosure! I never thought about looking in the metal section!!
Leave it to a good ole Georgia boy!!!
Thanks again!!!

----------

Cumminsman (11-07-2014),_Firemaniv_ (05-28-2014)

----------


## bearded_guy

Very cool, man!

----------

_Firemaniv_ (05-28-2014)

----------


## Firemaniv

I realized today while cleaning that my bp has been in her new home for 4 months now. I am away for 48 hours and every once in a while for 72 hours at a time for work so i find the waste after it has a chance to sit and saturate. I use aspen bedding to help since it soaks anything up and is easy tobspot clean.  The melamine is so easy to clean and everything comes off with little effort. There is no staining as well. Here are some floor pics while cleaning and one after.

----------

_cristacake_ (04-22-2016)

----------


## Firemaniv

6 months now and my first upgrade/fix. I had some LED light wiring attached to the ceiling but my pb has played in them so i got some cable hider from lowes and installed it on the ceiling in the troubled area. let see how this works.
 I had snake supervision duing the installation.

----------


## Smarion0006

That is so awesome! You did a great job, it's a gorgeous penthouse for a snake. I'm kinda jealous!

----------


## Firemaniv

> That is so awesome! You did a great job, it's a gorgeous penthouse for a snake. I'm kinda jealous!


Thanks

It turned out to be not that hard to build. Size was the only issue since i had to movebit around myself. All together it is heavy but in sections it is not.

----------


## Cumminsman

That is awesome!! I think I might have to steal you ideas. A black version of that would look great in my living room! 


Josh

----------


## Firemaniv

> That is awesome!! I think I might have to steal you ideas. A black version of that would look great in my living room! 
> 
> 
> Josh


I used the valspar primer paint to paint this. I wanted to do some more coats to it but i was not able to. I ran my mouse sander with a fine grit over the melamine before painting.

----------


## Cumminsman

Thanks for the advice! You did a excellent job! Hope mine turns out just as good!


Josh

----------


## Cumminsman

Well "Firemaniv" I went today and got some materials to start my copycat of your awesome design. Hope u don't mind.

----------


## Firemaniv

> Well "Firemaniv" I went today and got some materials to start my copycat of your awesome design. Hope u don't mind.


Send me some royalties lol. Good luck and let me know if u have questions. What dimensions do you plan for yours to be?

----------


## Cumminsman

I've been bragging on your!!showed the pics to a lot of people! And it's Not as big as yours. Lol. It will be 4' long 4' tall and 18" deep. I am going to build it so that the enclosure is separate. I want to get it built and set up so I can get Striker in there ASAP. Then build the bottom half.

----------


## Firemaniv

The enclosure part of mine is seperate too. Mine is 4 parts, a base, 2 book case sections and the enclosure. Also, if you do make the sections, lowes sells furniture pads. I can move the entire book case cuz of the 4 furniture pads. I got the rectangular shaped ones on each corner. 4x4x18, that is going be wicked tall. Are you going to do some sort of foam rock scene? I plan to do one for mine to get rid ofbthe padded room look from the white of the melamine. Here is how i plan to make mine.
http://www.lizard-landscapes.com/sum...-for-kids.html

----------

_The Golem_ (11-09-2014)

----------


## Firemaniv

Wow, i have 15 cubic feet but yours will be 24 cubic feet, lol yours will be bigger. Dont forget led lights, they are the best. And if you can heat it with a radiant heat panel.

----------


## Cumminsman

Where did u get the heat panel? And do u have "Uncle Bill" pet store where u live? They have this really cool cork board that looks like tree bark kinda. I'll post a pic when I get some.

----------


## Firemaniv

Pro products makes the heat panel 
http://pro-products.com/pro-heat/
I have not seen any uncle bill pet stores in Georgia or North Florida. We have petsmart, petco, and pet supplies plus.

----------


## Cumminsman

Did u counter sink screws or trim/Bradley nail?

----------


## Firemaniv

I drilled my pilot holes and srewed the pieces together but i did not run the screws to depth. After i placed however many screws i wanted to hold the sections, i would go back to 1 screw at a time, take it out drill counter sink ans the finally run that screw to depth. I also used liquid nails between the pieces. Oh and if you are using melamine and have an exposed edge, put the melamine edge tape on first before joining sections.

----------


## The Golem

That bookcase looks great.

And thanks for the link to the Lizard Landscapes fake rock wall. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDUH5B7I790 I'm really tempted to try this but I think the builder makes it look a lot easier than it might be.

----------

_Firemaniv_ (11-09-2014)

----------


## Cumminsman

Awesome! Thank you for info. I'm sure there will be more questions

----------

_Firemaniv_ (11-09-2014)

----------


## Cumminsman

What did u put over your UTH/ heat tape?

----------


## Firemaniv

Ceramic tile from Lowes.  I sealed it in upside down since the bottom was not smooth and the top was.  That way the uth would stick. 
I traced the tile where I wanted it.  I then measured inward 1 inch and then drew that square and cut it out.  I then used a router to make an edge for the tile to sit on and be flush with the floor. Last the tile was sealed into place with silicone.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (12-20-2014),_The Golem_ (12-20-2014)

----------


## Cumminsman

I got ya! I see how you did it now! thanks so much! It's taking me much longer then anticipated due to working all the time. I'll post a pic when I'm done so u can check it out! Thanks again for the help.

----------

_Firemaniv_ (12-01-2014)

----------


## Cumminsman

Does your enclosure hold heat pretty well?

----------


## Firemaniv

With the rhp controlled by the herpstat, I maintain an ambient air of around 78-80 and the hot side at 90. It does well at holding the heat.

----------


## Firemaniv

March 17th was the 1 year mark that I have been using my enclosure.  I have not had any issues with the enclosure.  However, I did have to add some cable track to keep my BP from playing in the wires of my led  color lighting. I would have also changes how I mounted the lights.  They are on my vertical supports and I think the would have been better attached to the roof. 

Here are a few pics.  My heat panel has a dimple in it,  it came that way,  and I was told that was it was ok .

The track I had to put in. 

1 year of use

----------


## Cumminsman

This is one of the best builds I've seen. My wife loves that it's a book shelf and enclosure. Building my first enclosure I used this thread as a reference point. Lol. I have went on to build a few enclosures. I have got just as addicted to building as I have to bp's. I am getting ready to start my 6th build.   


2.0 Royals

----------


## Firemaniv

Wow 6 like this? Thanks for the compliments. I only  have 3 snakes and I am going at a snails pace on my second build for my Bredli carpet python,  lol.

----------


## Cumminsman

I only have 2 BP's but plan to eventually get a few more. I love the design aspect of building them. It's always trial and error but leaning from my mistakes is fun. And to watch the little guys explore around when they get a new home is fun too. 


2.0 Royals

----------

_Firemaniv_ (03-23-2015)

----------


## Zach0918

I am in the process of gathering the materials to begin a slightly smaller version (6 ft tall, 4 ft wide, 2 ft deep) of this project.  Thank you for all the information you have provided thus far.  I was wondering if you could provide any more details on if you have something keeping the sections aligned, I think you mention something about "shelf pins" in the video?

Thanks

----------


## Firemaniv

> I am in the process of gathering the materials to begin a slightly smaller version (6 ft tall, 4 ft wide, 2 ft deep) of this project.  Thank you for all the information you have provided thus far.  I was wondering if you could provide any more details on if you have something keeping the sections aligned, I think you mention something about "shelf pins" in the video?
> 
> Thanks


The weight of it alone keeps it aligned but to make sure I used the  cigar/tube shaped shelf pins.  I put one on each side and I think 2 or 3 on the back.  I marked all the spots on each section to put a pin.  I then took the sections apart,  measured a set distance ( I think 1/4") in from the outside edge and drilled the holes. I put the pins in on the lower section, put the next section in place,  and repeated. 

I wanted to have the shelf pins in the exact same spot on each section so that any section could be the bottom or middle.  However,  I ran out of time so I just had to install them as I could.

----------


## Zach0918

Oh okay that makes sense, thanks for the clarification.

----------


## Firemaniv

Update: this past March was 2 years that my enclosure has been in use. There have been no issues with it. My BP does like to pull out the plug going into the led light that I use. It is mounted on a horizontal support and she would possibly not unplug it if I had mounted it to the ceiling. That is the only minor if at all issue that I have. One day I hope to decorate the inside of the enclouse better but that is more for looks. My BP though,  is about to have a neighbor. 

I am enclosing the middle section to provide a bigger home for my Brooks king since his current setup,  a 46 gal aquarium is starting to get small. My rhp arrived on Wednesday and was the last major part of enclosing the middle section. All that is left is to paint the new melamine to match and put the top section back in place. 


Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk

----------


## Firemaniv

Other that painting,  I have finished the middle section Pyro has moved in.  I need to get some fake plants for it now. 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk

----------

spikell75 (04-24-2016)

----------


## Reinz

Looks fantastic, great job Fireman!

----------

_Firemaniv_ (04-25-2016)

----------


## Firemaniv

She said she was helping but I have not figured out how with a pillow and blanket. Maybe it was supervising....


Sent from my LG-V500 using Tapatalk

----------

_Fraido_ (04-25-2016)

----------


## Kanaga

Maybe she is checking the size. 




> She said she was helping but I have not figured out how with a pillow and blanket. Maybe it was supervising....
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-V500 using Tapatalk

----------

